
Show HN: Tool for Visualizing Spread of Infectious Disease - ralusek
https://worsethanflu.com
======
ralusek
This is a simple tool for visualizing how massive the impact if minor
behavioral changes can be in the spread of infectious diseases. This model is
mostly based off of the math discussed in 3Blue1Brown's video on exponents and
epidemics.

[https://youtu.be/Kas0tIxDvrg](https://youtu.be/Kas0tIxDvrg)

There are tons of ways this model could be improved, so please feel free to
contribute.

[https://github.com/ralusek/worse-than-flu](https://github.com/ralusek/worse-
than-flu)

